# plough into



## France71

Ciao a tutti! 
Come tradurreste in italiano ploughed into?
Questo è il paragrafo:

The first Palestinian Intifadah broke out in December of 1987 when Palestinian refugees from a camp in the north of Gaza clashed with Israel soldiers following the death of several Palestinians after an Israeli settler's car *ploughed* *into *their vehicle. 

... l'automobile di un colono era finita contro il loro veicolo/automezzo? O si era scontrata?

Grazie!


----------



## nemosnemos

"Era andata a sbattere contro"


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Cerco nel nostro dizionario e trovo

http://www.wordreference.com/enit/plough



> plough /plaʊ/ noun aratro m
> transitive/intransitive verb arare
> ■ plough back transitive verb Comm reinvestire
> ■ *plough into* transitive verb (crash into) *schiantarsi contro*
> ■ plough through transitive verb procedere a fatica in


----------



## gattodimarmo

Ciao,

ho un dubbio invece sul significato di "plough into" nella seguente frase:

"Sales of coconut water soar 168% after Madonna *ploughs* £1 million *into* Britain's leading brand."

Come lo tradurreste?

Grazie.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

TU come lo tradurresti?


----------



## gattodimarmo

"Le vendite di acqua al cocco si impennano del 168% dopo che Madonna rastrella via 1 milione di sterline dal leader del mercato britannico."

Che ne dite?


----------



## Pat (√2)

gattodimarmo said:


> "Le vendite di acqua al cocco si impennano del 168% dopo che Madonna rastrella via 1 milione di sterline dal leader del mercato britannico."


Ciao e benvenut@ 
Non l'ha rastrellato: ce l'ha messo, l'ha investito.


----------



## Teerex51

gattodimarmo said:


> "Le vendite di acqua al cocco si impennano del 168% dopo che Madonna *investe *1 milione di sterline *nel *leader *di *mercato britannico."
> 
> Che ne dite?



Prova così...   (Hi Pat )


----------



## Matrap

Ciao

Secondo me vuol dire il contrario: Madonna immette/investe un milione di sterline nell'azienda leader della Gran Bretagna.

EDIT: In ritardo anni luce...Un saluto a Teerex e Pat.


----------



## gattodimarmo

Che rapidità di riscontro!!!

Grazie a tutti, adesso mi è chiaro 

Un saluto, a presto


----------



## Gianfry

Il significato è certamente quello di "investire". Mi chiedo solo se non ci sia una sfumatura "gergale", come per esempio nel nostro "mettere nel piatto".


----------



## Teerex51

Gianfry said:


> Mi chiedo solo se non ci sia una sfumatura "gergale", come per esempio nel nostro "mettere nel piatto".


Mmmhh. Ne dubito, Gianfry. Il verbo frasale _to plough into_ corrisponde all'italiano _"gettare dentro (trans.), ficcarsi dentro (intrans./rifl.)"_.


_He ploughed all his money into the new venture
_
_They skidded off the road and ploughed straight into a tree_


----------



## Gianfry

Thanks, Teerex. In effetti era solo un dubbio, che nasceva dall'origine "contadina" del sostantivo/verbo.


----------



## rrose17

Just to add that I found it a strange use of the expression, since it usually means with some violence or roughness. My first inclination was to take it in an "agricultural" metaphor, that she was in effect seeding the company with her money. I agree with TRex about ploughing all your money into a new venture as an example of the phrase, but to me that would be more radical, like you were taking a big risk. Somehow  £1 million for Madonna is probably small change which is why I think of it as an unusual use of the expression.


----------



## Matrap

Ciao ragazzi 

Una domanda a latere.  In AE "Plough into" diventerebbe "Plow into" o questa distinzione rimane solo nel sostantivo (aratro)? Grazie.


----------



## Teerex51

Ciao Matrap, 

In AE, also the verb is spelled _plow _(same pronunciation as _plough_: \ˈplau̇\)


----------



## Matrap

Perfetto. Grazie mille.

Tutta "colpa" di Paul e dei suoi thread sulle differenze tra AE e BE. Mi ha ossessionato...


----------



## allegra*milk

*Q*uando si tratta di "veicolo lanciato in strada" il verbo_ to plough into _ nel contesto della frase dovrebbe significare proprio "rastrellare", "falcidiare".
La traduzione letterale del verbo+into  dovrebbe essere "rovinare contro" o "rovinare su"...  ma in Italiano per questo contesto non mi pare abbiamo corrispondenza diretta.  perciò credo proprio che nel caso di veicoli in velocità la traduzione corretta sia quella che ho suggerito.
Un titolo di cronaca locale inglese di oggi era questo:
   "Girl dies after car ploughs into group of teenagers"
quindi direi  "ragazza muore falcidiata da veicolo scagliato su un gruppo di ragazzi"
ciao***



France71 said:


> Ciao a tutti!
> Come tradurreste in italiano ploughed into?
> Questo è il paragrafo:
> 
> The first Palestinian Intifadah broke out in December of 1987 when Palestinian refugees from a camp in the north of Gaza clashed with Israel soldiers following the death of several Palestinians after an Israeli settler's car *ploughed* *into *their vehicle.
> 
> ... l'automobile di un colono era finita contro il loro veicolo/automezzo? O si era scontrata?
> 
> Grazie!


----------



## Mary49

allegra*milk said:


> quando si tratta di "veicolo lanciato in strada" il verbo_ to plough into _ nel contesto della frase dovrebbe significare proprio "rastrellare", "falcidiare".
> La traduzione letterale del verbo+into  dovrebbe essere "rovinare contro" o "rovinare su"...  ma in Italiano per questo contesto non mi pare abbiamo corrispondenza diretta.  perciò credo proprio che nel caso di veicoli in velocità la traduzione corretta sia quella che ho suggerito.
> Un titolo di cronaca locale inglese di oggi era questo:
> "Girl dies after car ploughs into group of teenagers"
> quindi direi  "ragazza muore falcidiata da veicolo scagliato su un gruppo di ragazzi"
> ciao***


Mah, "rastrellare" mi pare proprio non adatto:  Rastrellare: Definizione e significato di Rastrellare  Dizionario italiano  Corriere.it     "*1* Raccogliere l'erba, il fieno e sim. con il rastrello: _r. le foglie secche   _*2* Ripulire un terreno col rastrello: _r. il cortile  _*3* fig. Setacciare, perlustrare un'area per catturare forze nemiche, recuperare refurtiva o altro: _r. un quartiere_; estens. catturare persone con un rastrellamento: _r. i clandestini"._
Neppure "falcidiare" funziona, dato che "to plough into" è intransitivo...
La tua traduzione, quindi, non è del tutto corretta: "Girl dies after car ploughs into group of teenagers" = "Ragazza muore dopo che un'auto piomba addosso ad un gruppo di ragazzi".


----------



## Lorena1970

*plough*
verb
2 [ no obj., with adverbial of direction ] (especially of a vehicle) move in a fast and uncontrolled manner: _the car ploughed into the side of a van._


----------



## allegra*milk

Mary49 said:


> Mah, "rastrellare" mi pare proprio non adatto:  Rastrellare: Definizione e significato di Rastrellare  Dizionario italiano  Corriere.it     "*1* Raccogliere l'erba, il fieno e sim. con il rastrello: _r. le foglie secche   _*2* Ripulire un terreno col rastrello: _r. il cortile  _*3* fig. Setacciare, perlustrare un'area per catturare forze nemiche, recuperare refurtiva o altro: _r. un quartiere_; estens. catturare persone con un rastrellamento: _r. i clandestini"._
> Neppure "falcidiare" funziona, dato che "to plough into" è intransitivo...
> La tua traduzione, quindi, non è del tutto corretta: "Girl dies after car ploughs into group of teenagers" = "Ragazza muore dopo che un'auto piomba addosso ad un gruppo di ragazzi".



*B*enissimo. *Q*uindi diciamo non "rastrellare".   *I*o però nell'esempio che ho fatto ho usato il verbo"falcidiare" , non il primo...

*
E* ho premesso che ,forse, una corrispondenza letterale diretta forse non c'è. Non capisco qual'è il problema se in traduzione passiamo da un verbo intransitivo inglese, a un transitivo Italiano..  spesso accade nelle traduzioni! se poi trovi un verbo più aderente e sempre intransitivo ,ben venga.
*P*erò ripeto, capisco l'appunto su "rastrellare"  ..non lo capisco affatto su falcidiare.


----------



## Mary49

allegra*milk said:


> *E* ho premesso che ,forse, una corrispondenza letterale diretta forse non c'è. Non capisco qual'è il problema se in traduzione passiamo da un verbo intransitivo inglese, a un transitivo Italiano..  spesso accade nelle traduzioni! se poi trovi un verbo più aderente e sempre intransitivo ,ben venga.
> *P*erò ripeto, capisco l'appunto su "rastrellare"  ..non lo capisco affatto su falcidiare.


Il fatto è che il verbo falcidiare viene usato in senso transitivo, mentre "plough into" è intransitivo (questo mi sembra sia chiaro); inoltre la frase che hai citato ad esempio "Girl dies after car ploughs into group of teenagers" e tradotta con "Ragazza muore falcidiata da veicolo scagliato su un gruppo di ragazzi" ha un errore proprio nel verbo "falcidiare" che significa Falcidiare: Definizione e significato di Falcidiare  Dizionario italiano  Corriere.it   "Decimare, distruggere qlcu. o qlco.; ridurlo drasticamente: _il colera ha falcidiato la popolazione_; anche in senso fig.: _f. i candidati". _L'auto "falcidia" un gruppo, non un singolo individuo.
EDIT  Forse ti sei confusa con il verbo "falciare"?


----------



## Lorena1970

allegra*milk said:


> *I*o però nell'esempio che ho fatto ho usato il verbo"falcidiare"


Falcidiare per me va bene


----------



## Mary49

Mah, per me tradurre "plough into" con "falcidiare" è proprio sbagliato. 


> *Q*uando si tratta di *"veicolo lanciato in strada"* il verbo_ to plough into _ nel contesto della frase dovrebbe significare proprio "rastrellare", "falcidiare".


Non vedo come si possa dire che un'auto "falcidia", ad esempio, la vetrina di un negozio, un altro mezzo o altro.  
Customer's lucky escape as car ploughs into shop and almost pins him in aisle 
Car ploughs into police van in Paris Champs-Elysees ‘attack’
Two hurt as car ploughs into bus shelter


----------



## johngiovanni

Buongiorno Mary.

Could you use "si schianta contro" in your post 24 examples?

Edit: "si schianta contro" is used in newspapers in all three contexts.


----------



## Mary49

Ciao john,
of course, "si schianta contro" is ok.


----------



## johngiovanni

Thanks Mary.  There are also a few examples of "si schianta contro un gruppo di...".


----------



## Mary49

We also use "piombare contro" or "piombare su":   piombare: significato e definizione - Dizionari - La Repubblica     "3 estens. Scagliarsi, avventarsi d'impeto su qualcuno o qualcosa".
Auto piomba sulla folla a New York: un morto e 13 feriti


----------



## johngiovanni

Grazie.  For the OP, then, would an alternative to your "piombare contro / su" be "si è andata a schiantare contro il loro veicolo"?
(Just noticed that Paul pointed out "schiantarsi" way back in 2013!).


----------

